# Courthouse Roof Tree



## Turalura (Nov 4, 2004)

My DD and I took a trip recently to Brown County Indiana and went through this town. I snapped a pic but DD has it. You probably can't tell from this picture but I read somewhere that it is a Red Cedar. The city leaves it there as a tourist attraction.

http://www.worldisround.com/articles/39359/photo2.html?photosize=medium


----------



## country friend (May 11, 2002)

hi
I do not live real close to this town but do go there about once a month. The town is Greensburg Indiana. I have been told the tree is a large tooth Aspen. I know it is not a cedar because it dos lose its leaves in the fall.
Country Friend Jack Bunyard


----------

